# Wite-Out in place of Miskit?



## odacaesar (Dec 29, 2015)

Hello, all,

I have pure latex masking fluid, and while I'm not suee if I have a latex allergy, it stings my fingers to the touch and is hard to peel off through vinyl gloves. I had an idea about using Wite-Out instead.

My only concern is how it would affect the grain. I'm using an Arches bloc.


----------



## Sorin (Jun 15, 2015)

In most of those ammonia's the solvent. You may be especially sinsitive. Try using a clean eraser to demask. I prefer very soft ones that don't damage the paper. Also, papers that are not strongly sized or have loose fiber often do absorb the latex too much & are damaged. Test.
White-out.... Uh, no. If you want to go opaque use paint... Acrylic or quache.


----------

